# Offset Recommendations



## drlococo (Jun 7, 2020)

I have a WSM 22 and a Weber Kettle; both of which I love. I’m looking to step up my game to an offset stick burner. As y’all know, there are a ton on the market. I just need something to set outside my house and cook tasty meats for my family of 6; and maybe have leftovers for the work week. Could y’all please give me 3-4 options under $2,500? Thanks.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 7, 2020)

Where are you located? There are quality fabricators all across the country, shipping a offset is real pricey. RAY


----------



## drlococo (Jun 7, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Where are you located? There are quality fabricators all across the country, shipping a offset is real pricey. RAY


Outside New Orleans, LA


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 7, 2020)

If you say where you live when you fill out the form to sign up with SMF folks can see by just hovering the cursor over your handle, otherwise it's secret! Here's a few to look at, Lang is about the most popular, I've got the Meadow Creek that I'm quite happy with. If you spend about $2K you'll wind up with something that'll last as long as you will and produce great cooks. RAY







						36" Deluxe Patio - Lang BBQ Smokers
					

$2,795* *If picked up at the factory *Pricing DOES NOT include F.O.B. (Freight on Board). Request a FREE shipping quote before you buy. SMALL Cooker Individual Family Batch Smoker Cooker with warmer. Great for family backyard use and competitions. OR CALL TO ORDER 1-800-462-4629 or 912-462-6146...




					langbbqsmokers.com
				










						Meadow Creek SQ36 Barbeque Smoker – Meadow Creek Welding, LLC
					

This entry-level BBQ smoker is for backyard enthusiasts who want an offset smoker that outperforms and outlasts the chain store models. Get your FREE quote now.




					www.meadowcreekbbq.com
				













						Yoder Smokers 20" Loaded Wichita Offset Smoker
					

Load it up! The Loaded Wichita adds our three most popular options: cooking door counterweight, heat management plate, & 2nd level slide-out shelf to maximize your cooking experience. The Loaded Wichita boasts over 1600 square inches of total cooking




					www.atbbq.com
				










						Luling Offset Smoker
					

Our Luling Offset Smoker is the beast for you if you are looking to bring true Texas BBQ to the table. This classic offset silhouette features our hand-forged, perfectly straight guarantee. This means that your Luling Offset smoker, which is made entirely of ¼” steel, has been carefully...




					www.texasoriginalpits.com


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 7, 2020)

drlococo said:


> Outside New Orleans, LA




The world of offsets is at your fingertips! Langs I believe are made in Georgia, and you are right next door to Texas where you'll have to pick thru a host of quality fabricators. Here's a couple more! RAY






						Compact Patio | Johnson Custom BBQ Smokers
					






					johnsonsmokers.com
				










						BBQ Smoker Pit in Houston Texas, Firebox Grill & Cooking Grate, Wood Storage Rack | Tejas Smokers
					

Discover 1628 BBQ Smoker Pit from Tejas Smokers Houston, Texas. Firebox Grill Grate, Lower Cooking Grate, Wood Storage Rack. Ideal for cooking for 6 to 8 people.




					tejassmokers.com
				







			Texas 1845


----------



## ofelles (Jun 7, 2020)

great suggestions to which I will add Lone Star Grillz.  Top notch workmanship








						Custom Smokers - Offset Smokers - Vertical Smokers | Lone Star Grillz
					

Lone Star Grillz offers a wide selection of quality stand up and offset vertical smokers for sale. If you are looking for a custom smoker we provide top quality work. Visit our website for more information.




					lonestargrillz.com
				




David Klose Pits





						Our Products - BBQ Pits by Klose
					

BBQ Pits by Klose builds a large variety of custom  BBQ Smokers and Grills in all sizes. Click on any image to view our Products, Spec sheets, and pricing. If you don’t see exactly what your looking for give us a call 1-800-BBQ-PITS (1-800-487-7487)



					bbqpits.com


----------



## drlococo (Jun 7, 2020)

Thank y’all for those recommendations!


----------

